# Southwest Airlines Website Not Working



## Darlene (Mar 1, 2011)

I went online to try and change a reservation this morning. You cannot access your Rapid Rewards account or change any reservations. The website is only booking new reservations. They blame it on the new Rapid Rewards program that goes into effect today. :annoyed: They told me I could book the new airfare, and then cancel my old reservation later once it is available,and have the funds held for me for later travel. Oh, and no refund for the EB booking that you have on the flights.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 1, 2011)

I got an email notifying me that this was going to happen.

Important Information About Online Account Access:
The All-New Rapid Rewards launches on March 1st. Beginning Sunday, February 27th, Rapid Rewards will execute a scheduled conversion of our Members' account information as part of the transition to the new program. During this scheduled conversion, your account information will not be accessible on southwest.com®. The outage will last from Sunday, February 27th until Tuesday, March 1st. 

If you have a question regarding your account, please call our Customer Support and Services Department at 1-800-I-FLY-SWA (1-800-435-9792). Thank you for your patience, and we apologize for any inconvenience.

As a reminder:
Standard Awards can't be converted to Freedom Awards during the outage or after the program transition occurring on March 1st, so now is the time to convert them. Please log in to your MySouthwest account and click the Awards tab to learn how.
-----

Also, if by EB you mean Early  Boarding, there have never been refunds if you cancel or change those flights.


----------



## Darlene (Mar 1, 2011)

You cannot access any reservations at all. The only thing you can do - is book flights. You can't even look at upcoming reservations. The whole website is non-functional, except booking, not just RR.
And I think you misunderstood me - She was going to cancel my reservation on the phone because you cannot cancel reservations online either. Then, put the money into my account so that I could use the funds to re-book, but then she told me I would have to forfeit my EB Boarding - or $30 total for us -because it would be 'lost.' Why would I do that because of their website malfunction? 
Or, I could just buy new tickets now - spend more money - and then cancel my reservation once the system was back online and hold those funds for a future flight.  Why would I give them more of my money? 
According to your email, the website should be fully functional because it is Tuesday, March 1st, but they don't know when it will be working again.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 1, 2011)

Sounds like the updates/changes are taking longer than expected. I just tried to get into my account and couldn't.  I do agree that their work arounds sound less than desirable.


----------



## Darlene (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry, I am so frustrated!!! I have been waiting for the fare to drop, and today it did, and now because of their website I can't access it. I bet by the time I can, the airfare will have gone back up.
I am a firm believer in Murphy's Law.
Darlene


----------



## cedars (Mar 6, 2011)

*SW site problems*

I cannot log on to SW rapid rewards program.  Anyone else still having trouble!!


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have flown SW since they served only 3 TX cities.  Over the years I have saved a bunch of money and have been 125% satisfied with them.  Even though I live 5 minutes from DFW I would drive the additional distance to fly SW rather than AA. 

Unfortunately I have come to the conclusion that they have gotten too big.
This change in their FF Program is the last straw for me.  From now on I'm going to fly American Airlines.

George


----------



## Luanne (Mar 7, 2011)

cedars said:


> I cannot log on to SW rapid rewards program.  Anyone else still having trouble!!



I have been able to get on the website for several days.  What I was first noticing was that my current reservations weren't showing.  I could get to them by location number.  Those are now showing up.  But I'm not seeing my available points.  I know I have some as the site will let me book flights using them, but I'd like to see how many points I have.


----------



## Blues (Mar 7, 2011)

Been working fine for me, too, since about the 3rd or so.

Slight hijack here -- does anybody know where to find when they're going to open their schedule?  It used to be very easy to find - a single click to some page (Travel tools or some such) where there would be a statement to the effect:  "Flights through Sept 30 are open to book now.  On xxxx we will open our schedule through yyyy."

I can't find that page now.  I believe the schedule is open through Sept 30 right now, is that correct?  Anybody know when they'll open it further?  Or better yet, teach me to fish.  Where on their site is that information given?  Thanks.

-Bob


----------



## Luanne (Mar 7, 2011)

Blues said:


> Been working fine for me, too, since about the 3rd or so.
> 
> Slight hijack here -- does anybody know where to find when they're going to open their schedule?  It used to be very easy to find - a single click to some page (Travel tools or some such) where there would be a statement to the effect:  "Flights through Sept 30 are open to book now.  On xxxx we will open our schedule through yyyy."
> 
> ...



I agree.  It's a lot harder to find out now when they will be opening their schedule.

You are correct that currently it's open through September 30.  You can see that on the page you use to book a flight.  I'm thinking they don't show the date they will open for future flights until it gets closer to that date.  I've just spent some time searching around on the website and couldn't find anything.

FOUND IT!!!  It's under Travel Tools.  

We are currently accepting air reservations through September 30, 2011. On March 14, we will open our schedule for sale through November 4, 2011. This date is subject to change! Please check back frequently.

There may be an easier way to get there, but the way I finally found it was:
- Customer Service
- How to Book and Manage Your Flight
- Then the Travel Tip on the right side of the page

Travel Tip:
Schedule Opening

On the Booking page, you can see how far out our schedule is open.  If you need to book a date farther in the future, look at our Travel Tools page to see when we are planning to open our schedule for additional dates.


----------



## Kingwayne (Mar 7, 2011)

Schedule will be updated March 14


----------



## Blues (Mar 8, 2011)

Luanne said:


> I agree.  It's a lot harder to find out now when they will be opening their schedule.
> 
> There may be an easier way to get there, but the way I finally found it was:
> - Customer Service
> ...



Thanks Luanne!  With your tip, I found a slightly easier way.

On the *bottom* of the main page (and most pages), there's a second navigation bar, which includes things like "About Southwest", "Customer Service", and other things.  But nothing underneath.  Unless, of course, you know to try hitting the little down arrow (upside-down caret) at the very right side of the page.  If you click it, that second navigation bar shows a bunch of sub-menus.  Travel Tools then shows up below Customer Service.

Not that they're trying to hide it or anything   

-Bob


----------



## Luanne (Mar 8, 2011)

Blues said:


> Thanks Luanne!  With your tip, I found a slightly easier way.
> 
> On the *bottom* of the main page (and most pages), there's a second navigation bar, which includes things like "About Southwest", "Customer Service", and other things.  But nothing underneath.  Unless, of course, you know to try hitting the little down arrow (upside-down caret) at the very right side of the page.  If you click it, that second navigation bar shows a bunch of sub-menus.  Travel Tools then shows up below Customer Service.
> 
> ...



Thanks!  Honestly, I do remember it being pretty hard to find before.  But maybe it's just that I never remembered where I'd found it before.


----------

